# Growing Microsorium emersed



## Pantanal

Hi,

I'd like to know if growing microsoriuns emersed is the best way to propagate it? And if there is any difference in propagating windelov, red, phillipine and Tropica compared to the normal pteropus.

Now I am keeping them all submersed, but they are growing too slow.

Thanks


----------



## Gomer

IU have been having lots of sucess with windelov emersed


----------



## budak

Howdy!

It's fairly easy to grow java ferns emmersed. Windelovs are the easiest, as the submersed leaves seem to withstand drying very well. I just pluck new plantlets from my tank speciments and place them in a small pot with mostly clay (which holds water well) substrate. Just make sure the roots are covered with a thin layer of substrate and kept permanently wet. I think in temperate climes, the surrounding air should be kept sufficiently warm and humid (perhaps a glass hood over the pot? or keep the pot in a small covered tank?) Lighting should be medium, with little direct sunlight, or the leaves will scorch. 

Microsorums are one the supposedly easy plants which a fair number of experienced aquascapers seem to have problems with. I find that as long you give them relatively cool water (25-28 C), medium lighting, a location with good water movement and good all round fertilisation (N especially and ample CO2), they easily take off within a few weeks of planting. I don't have Tropica, Philippine or red, but have Windelovs, normal and narrow-leaf forms.


----------



## nonamethefish

Is it worthwhile to try? Would growing them in mud work? Do they grow faster?


----------



## nonamethefish

*bump*


----------



## MiamiAG

Microsorum pteropus will grow well emersed. It is certainly worthwhile to grow them that way. I've grown them using sand/peat mixture but never mud.


----------



## nonamethefish

What about pure sand? That would be a bit difficult to keep wet though. Could you add liquid ferts to the mix?


----------



## MiamiAG

You want a substrate that will wick well. I've found sand doesn't do that. For my emersed set ups I've only used a liquid hydroponic mix.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

I have been using what SteveP recommended. 50/50 topsoil and sand mix. Seems to be working very well. When I can afford it I will switch to schultz aquatic plant soil and use his hydroponic fertilizer and see how that works out.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

hi sorry to go off topic but what does this point system mean? why am i getting points everytime i post?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

check the announcement forum....the answer you seek is inside


----------

